# internet Seiten bauen sich nicht auf ?



## interface (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem.
Wähle mich mit T-Online Software 6.0 ein.
Verbindung besteht auch aber leider bauen sich mit dem IE keine Seiten auf.
Firewall und AV ist aus.
Einstellungen sehen ganz normal woran könnte die noch liegen?

thx


----------



## roseblumentopf (10. Dezember 2005)

Was hast du für eine Hardware, mit der du ins Internet gehst?
Router? Modem? PCI-Karte? Sonstiges?


----------



## interface (10. Dezember 2005)

AVM Fritz DSL/ISDN Karte


----------



## roseblumentopf (10. Dezember 2005)

Probier doch es doch einfach mal mit einer DFÜ-Verbindung, vielleicht klappt es ja dann. Ist doch auch sowieso bequemer, als mit der T-Online Software finde ich.


----------



## interface (11. Dezember 2005)

Habe ich auch schon.
Wählt sich rein aber Seiten bleiben leer.


----------



## roseblumentopf (11. Dezember 2005)

Guck mal beim Internet Explorer bei Verbindungen nach. Vielleicht ist ja da irgendetwas falsch eingestellt. Ansonsten kann ich mir das auch net erklären, müßtest noch mal ein bisschen googlen.


----------



## interface (12. Dezember 2005)

Dort war alles ok.
Die Firewall hat mir was verstellt.
deinstall und wieder install und es war ok.


----------



## roseblumentopf (12. Dezember 2005)

Na gut, dann hat sich das ja erledigt, hatte nämlich auch noch mal bei Google geguckt


----------

